# Ազատ կյանք > Դեսից - Դենից > Լրահոս >  Մայրաքաղաքային անցուդարձ

## Ձայնալար

Առաջարկում եմ աստեղ զետեղել լուրեր իրադարձությունների մասին, որոնք տեղի են ունեցել Երևանում:



> ՀԱՓՇՏԱԿՈՒՄ ՎՏԲ-ՈՒՄ
> Հուլիսի 22-ին, ժամը 09.30-ին, ոստիկանության Արաբկիրի բաժնին կից ՊՊՎ պահպանության բաժնից ահազանգ է ստացվել, որ Բաղրամյան 56 հասցեում գործող Հայխնայբանկի 4-րդ մասնաճյուղից օգնություն են խնդրել:
> 
> Պարզվել է, որ ժամը 09.20-ի սահմաններում դիմակավորված և զինված երեք անհայտ անձինք մուտք են գործել նշված մասնաճյուղ, դանակի սպառնալիքով ծեծի ենթարկել կառավարիչ` 1954 թ. ծնված Սեդա Հ.-ին և հափշտակելով 3 միլիոն 900.000 դրամ, 3 040 դոլար, 420 եվրո, 18 000 ռուբլի` դիմել են փախուստի:
> 
> Սեդա Հ.-ն տեղափոխվել է Սուրբ Գրիգոր Լուսավորիչ բժշկական կենտրոն:
> 
> Ձեռնարկվում են միջոցառումներ` հանցագործություն կատարած անձանց և գողոնը հայտնաբերելու ուղղությամբ:
> Քննությունը վարում է ոստիկանության Արաբկիրի քննչական բաժինը: Այդ մասին հայտնում են ՀՀ ոստիկանության ՀԿԼ վարչությունից:

----------

Chuk (22.07.2009), Kita (24.07.2009), Kuk (22.07.2009)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Բռնել են թալանողներին՝ երեք վրացի են եղել :Jpit:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Բռնել են թալանողներին՝ երեք վրացի են եղել


Ա՞րթ, ախպերդ ու երկու ընկերները լավ ե՞ն  :LOL:

----------

Jarre (15.09.2009), ministr (24.07.2009), Հայկօ (24.07.2009), Ձայնալար (24.07.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Բռնել են թալանողներին՝ երեք վրացի են եղել


Հետո էլ ասում են Վրաստանում կյանքը ստեղից լավ ա: Սկի բանկ չունեն, որ թալանեն, եկել մեր բանկերն են թալանում  :LOL:

----------


## ministr

Հա բայց չեղավ չէ սենց...
Ստեղ սարքել են վայրի արևմուտք... մի հատ ավազակախումբ էլ ստեղիցա պետք ուղարկել ընդեղի չեղած բանկերը դոմփելու  :Smile:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Հա էլի, եկել են մեր ռուսական բանկերն են թալանում  :LOL:

----------


## Elmo

> Հա էլի, եկել են մեր ռուսական բանկերն են թալանում


5 000 000 դրամ: Ավելի լավ ա հայաթի սեմուշկա ծախող տատիկին թալանեին: Հաստատ ավելի շատ փող կտանեին:

----------

Dragon (24.07.2009)

----------


## ministr

Առավոտով ովա բանկ թալանում  :Smile:

----------


## Փիսիկ

կներեք էլի, թեմայից մի քիչ դուրս բան խնդրեմ... կարելի ա Մայրաքաղաքային անցուդարձը լուսանկարներով ցույց տաք մեկ-մեկ?  :Smile:  շատ եմ խնդրում էլի՜.... ես մի քիչ նորեկ եմ, միգուցե արդեն տենց թեմա կա, տեղը ցույց կտաք?  :Sad:  մերսի

----------


## ars83

> Այսօր ժամը 14-ի սահմաններում Երեւանի Պ ետական Համալսարանի ուսանողները ականատես էին, թե ինչպես են մի քանի ոստիկան շնչակտուր վազում մի խումբ տղաների հետեւից` գոռալով, որպեսզի կանգ առնեն:
> 
> Պատճառը Համալսարանի գլխավոր մասնաշենքի դիմաց Մայր բուհի եւ Տնտեսագիտական համալսարանի ուսանողների միջեւ սկսված ծեծկռտուք էր: Ականատեսների խոսքով` մոտ 25 տղաների միջեւ կռիվը սկսվել է աղջկա պատճառով:
> 
> «Կռվարարներին ցրելու համար համալսարանի պահպանության ծառայության աշխատակիցները ստիպված են եղել ահազանգել ոստիկանություն»,-«Ա1+»-ի հետ զրույցում նշեց ծառայության պետ Մարտին Աջարյանը:
> 
> Սկզբում վազելով եկան բուհի տարածքում հսկողություն իրականացնող երկու ոստիկանները, մյուսները ժամանեցին ավելի ուշ: Նրանց տեսնելուն պես` տղաները փախան: Ոստիկաններին հաջողվեց կալանել նրանցից երկուսին, որոնք ոստիկանության մեքենայով հեռացվեցին Համալսարանի տարածքից:


Վայրենություն:




> Ի դեպ, նշենք, որ այսօր համալսարանի Գլխավոր մասնաշենքի դիմաց տեղադրված էր մեծ բեմ, որը նախատեսված է ԵՊՀ առաջին կուրսեցիների երդման արարողությյան համար:


Մենք չենք երդվել. այս արարողությունը նո՞ր է: Տեսնես՝ ի՞նչ երդում են տալու: Որ իրար չեն ծեծելու, այլ սովորելո՞ւ են:

http://www.a1plus.am/am/society/2009/09/15/ysu

----------

Jarre (15.09.2009), Ֆոտոն (17.09.2009)

----------


## Rammer

> Մենք չենք երդվել. այս արարողությունը նո՞ր է: Տեսնես՝ ի՞նչ երդում են տալու: Որ իրար չեն ծեծելու, այլ սովորելո՞ւ են:


Ընդհակառակը` որ չեն սովորելու, կաշառքն են տալու ու իրար ծեծելու են...

----------


## Ձայնալար

Երդվում են մինչև արյան վերջին կաթիլը պաշտպանել մայր բուհը տնտեսագետների հարձակումներից  :Jpit:

----------

Jarre (15.09.2009), Kita (15.09.2009), Kuk (16.09.2009), Հայկօ (15.09.2009)

----------


## Հարդ

> 5 000 000 դրամ: Ավելի լավ ա հայաթի սեմուշկա ծախող տատիկին թալանեին: Հաստատ ավելի շատ փող կտանեին:


Ասա թալանել էլ չգիտեն էլի... ես, որ շվեյցարական բանկեր էի թալանում... լավ, բերանս բացել մի տվեք :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: :

----------


## Norton

> Մենք չենք երդվել. այս արարողությունը նո՞ր է: Տեսնես՝ ի՞նչ երդում են տալու: Որ իրար չեն ծեծելու, այլ սովորելո՞ւ են:


Արդեն 3 տարուց ավել ակ այդ պրակտիկան: Նախօրոք տեքստը բաժանում էն: :LOL:

----------


## Rammstein

> Մենք չենք երդվել. այս արարողությունը նո՞ր է: Տեսնես՝ ի՞նչ երդում են տալու: Որ իրար չեն ծեծելու, այլ սովորելո՞ւ են:





> Արդեն 3 տարուց ավել ակ այդ պրակտիկան: Նախօրոք տեքստը բաժանում էն:


Հա, ես որ նոր էի ընդունվել, (սկզբում ԵՊՀ էի ընդունվել ( :Bad: ), հետո տեղափոխվեցի ԵՃՇՊՀ), 2006-ին արդեն կար էդ տխմարությունը։ Բայց ես չեմ գնացել։  :Smile: 




> Այսօր ժամը 14-ի սահմաններում Երեւանի Պետական Համալսարանի ուսանողները ականատես էին, թե ինչպես են մի քանի ոստիկան շնչակտուր վազում մի խումբ տղաների հետեւից` գոռալով, որպեսզի կանգ առնեն:
> 
> Պատճառը Համալսարանի գլխավոր մասնաշենքի դիմաց Մայր բուհի եւ Տնտեսագիտական համալսարանի ուսանողների միջեւ սկսված ծեծկռտուք էր: Ականատեսների խոսքով` մոտ 25 տղաների միջեւ կռիվը սկսվել է աղջկա պատճառով:
> 
> «Կռվարարներին ցրելու համար համալսարանի պահպանության ծառայության աշխատակիցները ստիպված են եղել ահազանգել ոստիկանություն»,-«Ա1+»-ի հետ զրույցում նշեց ծառայության պետ Մարտին Աջարյանը:
> 
> Սկզբում վազելով եկան բուհի տարածքում հսկողություն իրականացնող երկու ոստիկանները, մյուսները ժամանեցին ավելի ուշ: Նրանց տեսնելուն պես` տղաները փախան: Ոստիկաններին հաջողվեց կալանել նրանցից երկուսին, որոնք ոստիկանության մեքենայով հեռացվեցին Համալսարանի տարածքից:


Իրար միս ուտելուց բացի ուրիշ բան չգիտի մեր ժողովուրդը։ Շատերի աշխարհայացքը վայրենական բնազդներից այն կողմ չի անցնում։
Աղջկա հարցը կա՛մ թող լուծեն քաղաքակիրթ մեթոդներով (կարելի ա հաշվի առնել նաեւ աղջկա կարծիքը), կա՛մ էլ աձին նա աձին կռիվ թող անեն, ոչ թե ախպերությանը հավաքեն, ու տենան, թե ում ախպերութունն ա ավելի շատ ու ավելի ուժեղ։ 
Եթե կոպիտ հնչի, կներեք, բայց բնության մեջ, կենդանիների միջեւ նույնպես կա կռիվ էգի համար, սակայն, ինչքան գիտեմ, ոչ մի արու կենդանի չի հավաքում իրա ախպերութունը ու ջիպերով զինված, գալիս մյուս արուի դեմ։

----------


## Norton

> սկզբում ԵՊՀ էի ընդունվել (


Քեզ խորհուրդ, արի տարբեր ահամլսրաանների նկատմամբ ք վերաբերմունք պահիր քեզ , առանց պատկերավոր ցույց տալու քո վերաբերմունքը: :Wink:

----------

Հայկօ (15.09.2009)

----------

